# TP-Link W8968 vs W8901N



## vivek.virgo (Jan 15, 2016)

I want to know difference between:
TP-Link TD-W8968 N300 Wireless ADSL2+ Router and 
TP-Link TD-W8901N 150Mbps Wireless N ADSL2+ Modem Router

as there is a price difference of 450 on amazon.

I have BSNL 8mbps broadband. 
As of now i'm using bsnl modem on rent which i want to save on by using own modem.
Also intend to use wifi for my android phone and save on 3g cost.


Is it worth buying w8968? Help me decide as i have no knowledge about networking. Thanks.


----------



## saswat23 (Jan 15, 2016)

W8968 is 300Mbps where as W8901N is 150Mbps router.
The former has dual antennas so signal quality will be better. Also W8968 has USB port, so you can share 3G dongles/Printer/Ext.HHD, etc.
Get W8968, its worth the price.


----------



## ramakanta (Jan 20, 2016)

+1 for W8968


----------

